# Best way to remove hair from upper lip??//Epilators.



## Teenage_Kicks (Aug 8, 2007)

Eeeeeeeeeep!

I need help.

What is the best way? Other than bleaching. Or laser treatment.

My hair is black and my skin is medium-ish.

Alsooooooooo, i want to use an epiltor for my legs and underarms.

any tips for that?

Is it really painful?


----------



## monniej (Aug 8, 2007)

you should check out this thread we just started about the hair on the upper lip. it has a lot of good responses so far. maybe try a search on epilating, but from what i've heard it hurts like h*ll! lol~

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rea-61466.html


----------



## allison0699 (Aug 8, 2007)

Using the epilator hurts the first time and then isn't too bad after that. It's a different kind of hurt though and it doesn't last very long at all, but it sure is intense at first.


----------



## Kathy (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you should check out this thread we just started about the hair on the upper lip. it has a lot of good responses so far. maybe try a search on epilating, but from what i've heard it hurts like h*ll! lol~
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...rea-61466.html

Thanks for linking her Monnie! I knew there was a thread on this already. Please don't forget to search first before starting a new thread! Many topics have been covered repeatedly already!


----------

